# Need some help on a bid



## JeffNY (Dec 19, 2005)

Plowing and salting (as needed)

Im not putting a price for the shoveling, because I don't think I can handle it, I don't have a snow blower, or the time to really shovel all the walkways, but we'll see what happens.

How crazy am i, I was thinking $150 for plowing, and $85 for salt. Am I out of line? In line? way low?

Other thing im weighing in, i don't NEED this lot, it's kind of big for my 8'2" V, and would tie up a good amount of time, but I'll give it a shot at bidding.


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

just me... i think your price is low. i would estimate plowing to be around 30-45min depending on the snow. personally i would double both prices. if you want it, youll definitely get it for your price, but wont make much money off it.


----------



## JeffNY (Dec 19, 2005)

I figured atleast an hour, but thanks for the input, Ill take it into consideration.


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

185 plow, 130 to salt, based on a zero tollerance contract, if its a 2 inch, then price goes up


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Am I missing something on this thread?


----------



## bigearl (Jun 11, 2007)

where in upstate are you? that would make a big difference on what to charge.


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

grandview;574179 said:


> Am I missing something on this thread?


Yes it wasn't a thread from 8 years ago and you posted in it this evening.


----------



## JeffNY (Dec 19, 2005)

bigearl;574182 said:


> where in upstate are you? that would make a big difference on what to charge.


North of Seneca Lake, right between Roc and Syra


----------



## bigearl (Jun 11, 2007)

That price sounds good to me, but what do I know I grind stumps for a living!


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

bigearl;574469 said:


> That price sounds good to me, but what do I know I grind stumps for a living!


Dont sell yourself short earl.......as for the lot i would say about a hour on a decent 4-8 inch fall...alot of room to push snow....if you dont need the lot you should go high, and see what happens. I think at your price you will def get it!


----------



## hotshot4819 (Oct 17, 2006)

are you guys kidding with those pricings. are you guys in it for beer money or something...
my trucks and eqiupments get 175-225 an hour. 
the guy mentions it would take more then an hour, and he wanted to charge 150 bucks to plow.?
looks like a medical building of some sort. means there is alot of old and handicaped peoples, HENCE you need to salt the piss outta it due to safty reasons. your 85 bucks might get your halfway into the parking lot before you loose money..

shoot i have a monroe muffler that pays almost double that at hald the size lol.


----------



## bigearl (Jun 11, 2007)

hotshot4819;574524 said:


> are you guys kidding with those pricings. are you guys in it for beer money or something...
> my trucks and eqiupments get 175-225 an hour.
> the guy mentions it would take more then an hour, and he wanted to charge 150 bucks to plow.?
> looks like a medical building of some sort. means there is alot of old and handicaped peoples, HENCE you need to salt the piss outta it due to safty reasons. your 85 bucks might get your halfway into the parking lot before you loose money..
> ...


I'm glad the NH economy is better than NY you can only get what the market will bear, Besides I doint drink allot of beer.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

I would plow that place all day for $150. That looks like an hour plow to me. Easy plow for your plow. I would charge at least the same to salt and that would be with bulk and a salting truck on route.

If you guys are making $225/hour to plow then you would be doing very well around here.


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

cet;574553 said:


> I would plow that place all day for $150. That looks like an hour plow to me. Easy plow for your plow. I would charge at least the same to salt and that would be with bulk and a salting truck on route.
> 
> If you guys are making $225/hour to plow then you would be doing very well around here.


years ago when it actually snowed here, if youre not averaging around $300/hr youre not making enough.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

bigearl;574534 said:


> I'm glad the NH economy is better than NY you can only get what the market will bear, Besides I doint drink allot of beer.


Nice earl.....3 points!wesport


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

06HD BOSS;574557 said:


> years ago when it actually snowed here, if youre not averaging around $300/hr youre not making enough.


If I was getting $300/hr there would be a lot of golfing happening the rest of the year. LOL

I am not saying it isn't worth it but we can't get it.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

i dont understand how anyone gets 200 - 300/hr i just lost a mall that we charged 65/hr for 8' straight blade 

got beat out by price


----------



## JeffNY (Dec 19, 2005)

hahaha, come here and charge $225/hr and see how much work you get. Trust me, it'd be nice as hell, but its just not happening.


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

it just goes to show the difference between local communities and around the country. this is exactly why its tough for anyone to answer any "help me bid" threads. im not singling yours out jeff, talking about everyone's thread on here. prices vary so much even into the next town its hard to give an accurate bid for everyones situation. what a certain lot might be worth in my town, garaunteed its worth something totally different about 10 miles up the road. just for the hell of it...we do 50 driveways and 2 small commercial, everything added up and averaged out comes out to $45 per driveway, times the amount we do and how long it takes us (an average of 7 hours). Equals an average of $321 per hour. The same goes for the commercial as well. with it averaging around $305 per hour.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

06HD BOSS;574773 said:


> it just goes to show the difference between local communities and around the country. this is exactly why its tough for anyone to answer any "help me bid" threads. im not singling yours out jeff, talking about everyone's thread on here. prices vary so much even into the next town its hard to give an accurate bid for everyones situation. what a certain lot might be worth in my town, garaunteed its worth something totally different about 10 miles up the road. just for the hell of it...we do 50 driveways and 2 small commercial, everything added up and averaged out comes out to $45 per driveway, times the amount we do and how long it takes us (an average of 7 hours). Equals an average of $321 per hour. The same goes for the commercial as well. with it averaging around $305 per hour.


when you say " times the amount we do" any rigs is "we" 2,3,4,5,?


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

i ment how many rigs is we 1,2,3?


----------



## Plowin in VT (Dec 7, 2007)

JeffNY;573908 said:


> Plowing and salting (as needed)
> 
> Im not putting a price for the shoveling, because I don't think I can handle it, I don't have a snow blower, or the time to really shovel all the walkways, but we'll see what happens.
> 
> ...


The plowing price seems about right, but your rate for salting is definitely way too low. At today's rates for bulk, you'd be getting paid only a little bit more than you pay for the salt.

Your 8'2" plow could definitely handle this lot without a problem.

As far as shoveling the walks go, up here, if you don't shovel, you don't get the job. It might be worth looking into a small, light single stage machine. It would help you out here, as well as any of your other jobs.

Evan


----------



## JeffNY (Dec 19, 2005)

Im curious how you guys go about transporting the snow blower. If I have a tailgate salt spreader, where would the snow blower go? Only thing I was thinking is I would need someone to follow me with a little trailer. Thought about throwing a plow on my 4 wheeler and using that, but wasn't sure if that's 'something you don't do' to be professional.


----------

